# Wild black/dark brown cherry



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Found this guy in my tank. Bought a batch 3 weeks ago as opaque colorless wild cherrys.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

dude i didnt know there were other shrimp heads in the area!


----------

